# Leather steering wheel cleaning?



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

Evening all,

My wife has terrible problems with dry hands and is constantly using all sorts of hand creams, oils and lotions to protect her hands, which unfortunately transfer to the steering wheel.

I'm after something that will clean the wheel bring it back to original condition (or as close to) and then apply some sort of conditioner/protector on there.

I have tried the usual APC such as Surfex HD but not entirely happy with the finish. Am I better looking for a dedicated leather cleaner and conditioner? If so what would you recommend.

Thanks


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Gliptone


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Gliptone


Never heard of it will give it a look up on Google now. Thank you


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

They do a separate shampoo and conditioner. Good stuff.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

I used AutoFinesse Hide with a soft-medium brush to clean and literally made it look new. After drying, then used Autoglym leather conditioner to soften it and put the oils back into it.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Surprised surfex didn't do the job as it's a brilliant degreaser.

Have a look at LTT leather products - auto foam and auto maintain. Undiluted surfex is about as strong as you'll get (probably too strong), but these LTT products are designed not to be too harsh on leather.

I would also suggest that the protectant you use is one that creates an oil barrier, rather than adding oil back to the leather. Something like Gyeon LeatherCoat or LeatherShield (longer durability) have worked for me and make regular maintenance much easier.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Dodo Juice super natural set is brilliant. Made my Audi wheel come up like new. 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

atbalfour said:


> Surprised surfex didn't do the job as it's a brilliant degreaser.


Surfex is brilliant and as you say very potent cleaner. I used mine at 10:1 and not neat. I think I would prefer a dedicated leather cleaner to prevent long term damage rather than use surfex neat 🤔🤔


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

When I need something strong on leather I use Furniture Clinics cleaner with a brush or Colourlock cleaning spirit. 

I maintain with Dr Leather wipes and use the Dye Block to protect. It has kept my wife's wheel nice and matte and she is the same with hand creams! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Gliptone


Old product name, better known as Liquid Leather. They also have a cleaner too.
Used to be a must-have. I would say (personally) the best option for leather. Used it last week and the smell it leaves is something else, especially, if you like new smell of new leather.

Detailed a whole interior over two days last week. Gtech citrus APC and first attack was the steering wheel, it was disgusting. Came up fantastic, like brand new. Even surprised myself. :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Gliptone, were, and are the manufacturer's. :thumb:
Good stuff though. Used it for donkeys years. The only thing I find is that the conditioner gives off a smell/fume for a few hours afterwards until it dries. That irritates my chest a bit.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DetailedOnline Renew leather cleaner works very well, very easy to apply and leaves a lovely matt finish... 

Also really like how it’s applied - comes out like a foam from the nozzle, so very easy to apply and for small areas great as you don’t get spray / overspray everywhere...


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dipesh said:


> Dodo Juice super natural set is brilliant. Made my Audi wheel come up like new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


This :thumb:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Itstony said:


> Old product name, better known as Liquid Leather. They also have a cleaner too.
> Used to be a must-have. I would say (personally) the best option for leather. Used it last week and the smell it leaves is something else, especially, if you like new smell of new leather.
> 
> Detailed a whole interior over two days last week. Gtech citrus APC and first attack was the steering wheel, it was disgusting. Came up fantastic, like brand new. Even surprised myself. :thumb:


Pretty sure i'm going to give this a try on my Porsche Cayman leather seats on the back of your 'review'.....and the fact you're clearly very enthusiastic over how fantastic the results are ! This stuff yes:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gliptone-GT1108-Leather-Conditioner-Natural-Leather-Scent-Liquid-Leather-Condi/164003172243?hash=item262f59cf93:g:cF8AAOSwvodeAhJi

Just not sure what to use to make sure they are grime-free before applying....?

*****EDITED: This kit i guess ! Is this cleaner about as good as gets ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gliptone-Liquid-Leather-Cleaner-Conditioner-Kit-GT11-GT12-Brush-M-F/321316669038?epid=23034915124&hash=item4acff7466e:g:-A0AAOSwSA5dqZma

THANKS !!!!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Another vote for the Dodo cleaner and sealant, fantastic stuff to use and prefer it over the LTT products I had previously


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> DetailedOnline Renew leather cleaner works very well, very easy to apply and leaves a lovely matt finish...
> 
> Also really like how it's applied - comes out like a foam from the nozzle, so very easy to apply and for small areas great as you don't get spray / overspray everywhere...


Just got some of this, ill give it a go on the weekend 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Just got some of this, ill give it a go on the weekend
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate :thumb:

I've been really pleased with it, they do a new brush as well which I need to get hold of.

Looking forward to your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I use all purpose cleaner on all my leather. Gives a nice Matt finish.

Gtechniq leather protectant after that.

Still needs a wipe down every few months.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone know if the LTT or Dodojuice kits.....or any of the wipes contain UV inhibitors ?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

sevenfourate said:


> Pretty sure i'm going to give this a try on my Porsche Cayman leather seats on the back of your 'review'.....and the fact you're clearly very enthusiastic over how fantastic the results are ! This stuff yes:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gliptone-GT1108-Leather-Conditioner-Natural-Leather-Scent-Liquid-Leather-Condi/164003172243?hash=item262f59cf93:g:cF8AAOSwvodeAhJi
> 
> ...


Didn't pick up on this reply, thought it had run it's course.

Liquid leather is really good and was the go-to product for leather for years. As you are intending to use it on a Porsche, be well advised to confirm what your "leather" really is, you could be making a ricket.
TBH I have hardly ever needed to use the cleaner. Warm slightly soapy water wipe over is fine and will show how clean/dirty they are.

If it is real leather, it will be great. Mild APC is OK and then wipe over with warm water.
When you work the gear in, damp cloth. If the seats are damp, that is good.
It will now require heat to dry, that is your friend. If too cold it appears like it's shiny and horrible as it has taken and rubbed in. Even use the car heater on warm if needed, then later buff with a damp cloth then go back over with a dry MF. The smell of real leather is really something you love or hate.

If it's a quasi leather, you need to test it, and on perforated material, it will clog up.

Last time I used it was on leather seats and panels that I swear were quasi leather and it was fine.
I really would not be happy at all if you messed your precious jam-jar interior up when it can be avoided.:buffer:

Any doubt's there are more modern products that are very good too that work well on the newer materials which most are not real leather. I use Gtech on these with AB work fantastic. Not the only option, but like the majority, we can't buy them all and if you get one that works, that's the biggest risk factor removed, so why take another risk. :wall:... was it the best..... dunno, but if it does what you needed and your happy is all that matters.:thumb:
That is why the question, "What's the best" is quite annoying .... unless the reply comes from someone that has used multtple products to come to that conclusion, it's worthless.

Even then don't forget, it's still all subjective :lol:

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq I2 tri-clean is what I use on leather interiors, which seems to be 99% of Detail's.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Once cleaned the Gtech 1L sealant is good and doesn’t leave a shine or make the wheel slippy which is something I was always wary of.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Itstony said:


> Didn't pick up on this reply, thought it had run it's course.
> 
> Liquid leather is really good and was the go-to product for leather for years. As you are intending to use it on a Porsche, be well advised to confirm what your "leather" really is, you could be making a ricket.
> TBH I have hardly ever needed to use the cleaner. Warm slightly soapy water wipe over is fine and will show how clean/dirty they are.
> ...


Thankyou for the continued wisdom ! Understood and very helpful......

**I have given both seats a pretty thorough clean with GTech Tri-Clean previously (Didn't bring out alot of dirt / grime) and then sealed / protected with GTech L1 Leather Guard. Seats are in fantastic nick for 12 years old; but if i'm honest - visually they looked no different before and after treating - and i was somewhat disappointed.

What i'm hoping for is a better looking finish (They are just slightly dull / flat and look a tiny bit tired. But they also strike me as a fantastic base to be livened up with the right product) and some added suppleness, that will protect and last a while. I'd also like to make sure what i'm putting on provides some UV protection.

I'm almost certain these are genuine leather seats. The fly in the ointment now is they are perforated on the back and base.....only the bolsters being plain leather..........


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

It's quite possible you did a good job cleaning them and maybe you have them as good as can be expected on an older car.
I do use L1 AB on my personal car from new and it's decent gear indeed. Secret is, don't let your own car get dirty and its much easier to maintain.
many products do have UV protection now. 
For me it really is the silent killer for cars, it affects everything.


----------

